# Ti-83 Plus "Anwendungsvariablen"?



## Yottabyte (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Ti-83 Plus und schreibe auf diesen hin und wieder mal ein Spiel (nur Basic), oder versuche es zumindestens. Wenn ich in einen Spiel eine Speicherungsfunktion haben möchte, muss ich die Werte entweder in Strings, Tabellen, Matrizen oder einfach in normalen Variablen speichern und hoffen das sie dort nicht gefunden werden und nicht ausversehen überschrieben werden. Auf der Seite 1-13 im Handbuch steht das es "Anwendungsvariablen" gibt, die nur in der Anwendung verändert werden können, in der sie erstellt wurden. Auf der Seite steht jedoch nicht, wie man diese erstellt bzw. verändert. Weiß jemand wie man diese  "Anwendungsvariablen" in Basic erstellt bzw. verändert oder und kennt jemand eine Seite oder ein Buch worin verständlich und auf deutsch Assembler für den Ti-83 Plus erklärt wird?


----------

